Ask HN: W2018 invites sent. Who got in and what are you making? - navidkhn1
======
yurylifshits
We are among invited teams. Were rejected 3 times in the past. Working on
government analytics, with the initial focus on housing.

Demo: [http://sfhousing.statecraft.one](http://sfhousing.statecraft.one)

~~~
indescions_2017
Nice start! And I like the name ;)

Denver might be another good candidate for you to tell your narrative via
data. Don't know if you have ever seen the show "Weediquette" on Viceland. But
there was an insightful episode on the Denver housing market last night.
Developers build $6000/mo high rise condos targeting "Green Rush" cannabis
entrepreneurs flush with cash. While city government bans outdoor "camping"
for the thousands of locals displaced by an influx of new residents.

I'd also love to hear your team's opinions on the affordable housing crisis.
As well as alternative examples of government policy that works. And is policy
making your eventual goal? Or more direct initiatives?

Solving affordable housing: Creative solutions around the U.S.

[https://www.curbed.com/2017/7/25/16020648/affordable-
housing...](https://www.curbed.com/2017/7/25/16020648/affordable-housing-
apartment-urban-development)

~~~
yurylifshits
It's a complex problem in need of complex solutions. Government's biggest
problem is the scale of their actions. They use all the right tools, but at
smaller scale/urgency than they should.

Here is the basic toolkit:

— Spend public dollars (budget+bonds) on new affordable housing, aim for 5-10%
of annual city budget (now it's 1-2%).

— Create districts with pre-approved building permits (some work on it, but it
takes 10+ years to master plan a district)

— Invite non-local developers and give them strong incentives (e.g. joint US-
China ventures in real estate)

— Remove risks from permitting process, make it faster, reduce power of local
individuals to block/delay major developments

— Raise height limits in certain areas

— Reduce parking requirements. Allow large-scale developments on former
parking lots (stadiums, shopping malls)

— Create a new powerful role "Vice Mayor of Affordable Housing", centralize
all functions under that person, set ambitious goals, and have the ability to
fire that person if the goals are not met

~~~
indescions_2017
Pre-approved districts and "Free Building Zones" is a great idea. Coupled with
initiatives to reclaim abandoned living spaces, re-purpose abandoned
factories, etc seems key to re-vitalizing neglected but once thriving
communities.

But alternatively, why not just directly inject privately raised funds into
shelters and temp housing services? It seems this is where the brunt of the
demand is. Increase transitional accommodation supply. It can even be minimal
in regards to amenities. And offer employment counselling in one go. As well
as partnering with region medical hospital systems to provide a network of
low-cost out-patient clinics.

A single model that works in any political environment. Not just for the
largest cities, but post-industrial towns as well. It would also compress the
time scales from years to months. And although in no way a long term
sustainable solution for growing families. It would provide immediate relief
for those in emergency situations.

And thanks for your efforts! This is crucial work you are doing, and I'll
certainly be rooting for you ;)

